# type44 wreck pics



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

this is my 5kt that was hit in the LF while i was driving it at 75mph..some kid pulled out in front of me ...i was almost killed


























_Modified by jordanvw at 3:01 PM 4-25-2004_


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

Holy $%@ guy! Lucky to come from that...
Luis


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

I remember that, it is a few years ago. It was during my Vanagon days....


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (PerL)*

yep..5 yrs ago to the day...kind of a "anniversary' pic post.. thank god i was wearing my seatbelt.. no airbag in the car..
the car's turbo engine now happily lives on in a 90q tho..


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump rememember to fasten your seatbelts


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

You were able to salvage the engine from THAT?! I would have assumed it got smashed with the rest of the fron end...


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_You were able to salvage the engine from THAT?! I would have assumed it got smashed with the rest of the fron end...









yeppers.. as u prolly know, most of the type44 engine stuff is towards the pass side of the car...so it was spared.. broke the a/c compressor mount, and one engine mount but that was it.. block wasnt touched.. radiator was blasted to smithereens tho.. and i actually shut the car off..it was still running after the hit!


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

Wow! It's a shame about the car, but it could've been a lot worse, as I'm sure you know. I am constantly amazed by how safe the old C3 cars are, especially for something that age.
About a year ago, a friend of mine was t-boned in his 20V 200 Quattro wagon at about 50 mph. He walked away mostly unharmed -- only a slight injury to his ribs. When I saw what was left of the car, I simply couldn't believe that he was standing there next to me. It looked like it had been dropped off a cliff. Everything did it's job, and the car gave its life for the driver. The Daewoo that hit him was absolutely obliterated.
It was a royal shame that such a rare car was destroyed, but I had a tough time feeling too sorry for him knowing how much worse it could have been. Luckily, most of the good stuff (engine, trans, etc...) survived and is waiting for a new home. It's nice to see that you were able to salvage the heart of your 5000 and give it a new life.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (Boxer2100)*

Looky here, Chris, I dug up your post from the Vanagon list, back when this happened.

_Quote, originally posted by *JordanVW* »_i am lucky to be alive today... this eve, around 4:30 pm, on my way back from the Campbelltown Pa. VW show, on rt 22, in my '84 Audi 5000 turbo (which i have lovingly owned for 11 years) someone pulled out in front of me at 55mph, hit me dead on, sent me up on 2 wheels, and spinning around until i came to a rest backwards against the guardrail... the whole car is totalled. i am alive to write this because i was wearing my seatbelt. it really makes me think how lucky i am... all those years of maintenance, and care - *poof* gone, in a split second. sad thing is, the engine still runs...
and of course the insurance company will not give me hardly anything for the car...so i will most likely part it out.. (car WAS in excellent shape)
i will post pictures of the damage soon...the extentof the damage makes it look like there were fatalities...
just thankful to be alive... wear your seatbelts, they really DO work!!
chris "Ex" '84 audi 5000s turbo , sapphire, w/ grey/tan leather AT, and "Fuchs" wheels need any parts??


----------



## paaudiman (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (PerL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is unbelievable. Those amazinly built german cruisers. Even 18 years old ones. I am glad you OK after that accident!


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (paaudiman)*

yeah glad to hear everyone is ok. There were some pics of a CQ that was T-boned by a F-150 Ford earth focker at 55mph. The guy is a texer (cant remember his name tho) and he walked away with only a back injury i think. 
Yeah always wear your seatbelt, no one around here is too cool not to wear one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Looky here, Chris, I dug up your post from the Vanagon list, back when this happened.


man..Per... you must have been scouring the archives for that one







that was back in april of '99 .. seems so long ago now...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

Yeah, I went into the Gerry archives and found it. You said, when you posted this thread, that it was exactly 5 years ago, so it wasnt that hard to find it.


----------



## focuzvw (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (PerL)*

holy ishhh ... chris i didnt kno that was ur audi wow ...

i missed your call .. ill be around all eve ..


----------



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

Almost Killed? You have to be kidding me. I am sure it was scary. But almost killed? C'mon. Yeah the car is totaled. Yeah it was scary, but we are not talking about a Chevy lumina here.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (VAGaddict)*

Hey man, chevy lumina's are death trap on wheel, some ****** decided he would be a big shot and slide in front of me at about 80mph and slam on the brakes, when i took my moms car out for a spin. the lumina doesn't have a good anything, so the brakes are messy, lofthy steering, light suspension......So anyways, i hit the brakes and tryed to move to the right line (we were in the middle) i had to turn like i was turning onto the street cause he was so close, ABS malfunctioned and the tires locked, correct to the left, starts to fishtail and it kept getting worse and worse, to the point where i was looking out the passenger front window down the road. I could feel the tires starting to fold under, so i get left everything go and let it center itself, part of the way atleast and go it back into control........god damn, that was close, i haven't driven that thing yet, i know if i die in a car, it will probably be that one....Chevy Lumina's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (gidrew)*

THAT was my point. Audis are EXCELLENT vehicles despite what the publications wish to claim.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (VAGaddict)*

That they are, the only audi i have ever seen really seriouskly F-ed up was the A4 or A6 that slid off the road and the engine ended up like 30ft from the car. other then that, every audi i have seen that has been in an accident has held up really well. god bless audi's and those german engineers for there great cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (gidrew)*

actually i was hit by a corsica! the hood flew off i remember.. didnt really look at it too well because i ended up 400 ft down the road backwards against a guardrail and i was concentrating on getting my shoe unstuck from between the floor and the brake pedal (my foot was still in the shoe)


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

Wow.....
That car took a SERIOUS hit, and you walked away from it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw, I _love_ those Fuchs, did you save them?? Or were the "Fuched" up beyond repair?? I would like to get my hands on a set of those...


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_Wow.....
That car took a SERIOUS hit, and you walked away from it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw, I _love_ those Fuchs, did you save them?? Or were the "Fuched" up beyond repair?? I would like to get my hands on a set of those...

yep the fuchs survived,theyre forged - strong as hell - and now they currently reside on a '84 UrQ







btw, i know of another set of fuchs FS locally


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

Oh yeah? how much, and are they polished like yours or the standard cast look....


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (nuugen)*

any pre-accident pics? That looked like a nice 5kt


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (28)*

i have some , but not scanned. yea that was a nice car, but it saved my life so i bought another one, and its better


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: type44 wreck pics (jordanvw)*

i liked the wheels and dual headlights a lot.


----------

